# LED TV audio waving



## Malaiyandi (Oct 11, 2017)

I have purchased a China make 32" led TV without warranty. In this, audio waving like FM radio, I.e., when voice increasing, base decreasing. After silent scenery, increasing first second audio heavily. After that I have connected 2.1 subwoofer system through headphone jack, same is occurring. There is no additional audio out in the TV. Please help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the TV have adaptive volume control? I tend to turn that off due to the symptoms you're describing. I'd also check if your soundbar has any audio processing enabled.


----------



## Malaiyandi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you for your kind response. May l know what is adaptive audio, in thus TV only one audio out which is headline out, is there possible to change audio board alone can replace?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Typically it's designed to adjust audio for commercials and attempts to match based on what you're watching. A show with heavy dialogue may see emphasis on speech for example. If you're using a headphone out to another device it's likely that any adaptive audio would be off. Does this also mute the TV? I had one where it'd play on the TV's speakers and the externals. This something caused a small delay and sounded very weird.


----------



## Malaiyandi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you... There is also something like a headphone out, think SPDIF, would this help anyway?


----------

